# Topics > Human-level, general, strong AI >  Nigel, artificial general intelligence, Kimera Systems, Portland, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Kimera Systems

----------


## Airicist

The birth of Nigel AGI

Streamed live on Aug 5, 2016




> You're invited to come join us, as we celebrate the birth of Nigel; the world's first truly artificial general intelligence (AGI). Watch as nigel enters the world and begins to learn and comprehend.

----------


## Airicist

The definition of intelligence - Artificial Intelligence

Published on Sep 5, 2017




> Ask 10 AI Scientists to define Intelligence and you will get 10 different answers. In this video, we develop a theory of general intelligence - one that is based on quantum mechanics and space-time.

----------


## Airicist

How Nigel AGI works - Subnet modeling

Published on Sep 12, 2017




> AGI is more than just a simple deep learning algorithm. Deep learning focuses on pattern recognition and deemphasizes true understanding. In this video, we give a quick introduction to a couple of concepts behind Nigel's algorithm.

----------


## Airicist

How to use the Nigel AGI App

Published on Oct 16, 2017




> Some of our users expressed that they didn’t understand how the Nigel AGI app worked. Hope this video clears up any confusion!

----------

